# PTO tiller for Husqvarna Garden tractors



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I've been doing some reshearch for a friend on on weather or not a PTO driven tiller is avaliable for The Husqvarna Garden tractor and Husqvarna contacted me Back today to say yes and That Bercomac Produces the tiller for them. Just thought you Husqvarna Owner might be interested. Here is a Bercomac contact number 1(877)772-3726 and here is the Bercomac web site www.bercomac.com I belive the cost is about $979. The Becomac tiller run off the same PTO that runs your mowing deck Basicly two bracket attach on your rear axles and one bolt through your tow hitch. The Tiller should run on Both GT and LT models.


----------



## Dennis M. Raines (Jun 25, 2017)

Sorry, this is not really a reply, more of a "me, too" question. I have a 2016 Husqvarna model YT48XLS and would like to install the BercoMac 700312-5 tiller. Has anyone accomplished this? The tiller is now $1500.00 and appears almost identical to one I purchased from John Deere except that one has hydraullic lift. It worked like magic in the garden and even on untilled soil. Unfortunately I had to sell the JD and tiller in a bankruptcy......


----------

